# Pancreatitis very common in GSD??



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I was just told by someone that pancreatitis is very common in the GSD breed, i was wondering how true this was?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Are they talking Pancreatitis or EPI (Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency).

I think I am one of the few people on the board who has a dog with Pancreatitis. I believe it is heriditary, I found out his dam had it. I watch the fat content, that means no nice knuckle bones which he loves because there is too much fat. I watch the fat content on food. Since I have started watching the fat content he hasn't had any flare ups.

Val


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Im not sure, but this person was telling me that her dog died at the age of 2 1/2 from having pancreatitis??? She said you can have the dog checked for this gene when it is young by getting a blood test done and then you can get it treated so the dog doesnt die?? it was a little confusing i was just wondering about this im not too familiar with it.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

She was saying that it's a genetic thing. Like for example lets say someone breeds their dog well neither parent can have or ever get pancreatitis, but you can do testing in the puppies and it's possible that they carry a genetic marker for pancreatitis, what she was saying didnt really make sense so i wanted to ask about it.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

But one more thing, her son said their dog was a king Shepherd, wouldnt that make a difference


----------



## Argonaut (Sep 21, 2007)

My impression is that EPI is very common in GSDs and pancreatitis less so. Both are genetic and there are tests and treatments for both. Is is this a general question or do you think your dog may have one of these conditions? I don't think either would be a reason to worry about adopting a dog; they can be expensive to treat but are not life-threatening as far as I know.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

This is a general question, i was wondering when i was speaking to a women. She was telling me about one of her dogs passing away from it, but i wasn't sure if this lady knew what she was talking about for example this is what she said you can have a bitch and that bitch has a pup, so this pup can test positive for pancreatitis, while the mother doesnt. isnt there a difference between panc. and EPI?


----------



## Argonaut (Sep 21, 2007)

yes, they are 2 different things, with different symptoms and treatments. EPI is specifically a deficiency in one of the enzymes that the pancreas normally produces, so that's a matter of giving some kind of enzyme supplement to make up for the deficiency and feeding a low-fat, low-grain diet. 

Pancreatitis is an inflammation of the pancreas which can become chronic. Actually, I may have been wrong about this being genetic; I think it's caused by more environmental factors such as a high-fat diet or other causes, though there may be a genetic predisposition for it. 

There are several threads on this forum about EPI---it's more common than pancreatitis. If you search the threads you may find some more specific information.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

ok thanks so much. i will search.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Mt very first shepherd in 1973 had that EPI but back then they didn't do much she died at age 5


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I guess it depends on the definition of "common".

Common in the sense that it is not rare, and is more likely to occur in GSDs than other breeds, Yes.

Common in the sense that a high percentage of the GSD population has it, No.

As Argonaut said, EPI is more likely than pancreatitis, though both can occur. EPI is genetic, so it is present from birth though symptoms often don't become evident until early adulthood. Wheras pancreatitis is environmental (there may or may not be genetic predispositions) and tends to occur in older dogs. There are medical tests that can be done to get a difinitive diagnosis. EPI is also easier to treat and manage.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I do think that this person must have been talking about EPI. However Val, your statement made me curious about the genetic link, since my mutt Indy has chronic pancreatitis: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15800694

I have always wondered whether or not it could be a susceptibility that is triggered by a vaccine, in the chronic cases.


----------

